# Malayalam Cinema Forum > FK Hot seat >  FK Exclusive - Director Mr Shaji Kailas Talks on latest movie 'Aug15' to ForumKeralam

## Samachayan

*NO.1 MALAYALAM CINEMA FORUM 


www.forumkeralam.com

*FK *PROUDLY PRESENTS.....

***************
*
FK Exclusive - Director Mr Shaji Kailas Talks on latest movie 'Aug15' to  ForumKeralam..* :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo: 



*
Super Hit Chithramgalude Samvidhayakan Shaji Kailash ForumKeralathodu Samsarikkunnu... 


 
# About the Movie August 15
# Chithrathile Samakaleena Rashtreetam
# CPM Vibhageeyatha Chithrathil engane paramarshikkapedunnu.
# Suspense Element - How important
# Mammootty as Perumal after 22 Yeras. How he rates Mammootty's
  Performance
# Drona parajayam engane sambhavichu.
# Kazhinja chithramgalude parajaya karanam.
# Ranjith, Ranji Paniker ennivarude script kittathathu chithrangalude  parajayathnu kaaranamo? Avar Direct cheytha Cinamakal kandappol ava  samvidhanam cheythu thaan ayirunnuvenkil ennu thonniyo?
# How he rate Mammootty, Mohanlal and Suresh Gopi
# Mohanlalinte Image "Narasimham" maatti enna pazhi kettappol enthu thonni.
# Mohanlal chithramgalil baahya idapedalukal undakunno?MohanLal
kadha pathramgalude thiranjeduppil parajayappedunno?
# King 2 OR King and Commissioner?
*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1Wnf-GT5OU"]YouTube - Director Mr Shaji Kailash on 'August 15' to www.forumkeralam.com[/ame]




*(Thanx To Karnan Mahadevan)*

----------


## Samachayan

*a request to all.... 
aarum ithile content ivide post cheyyaruthu.....*

----------


## abcdmachan

*Thanx da.........*

----------


## megamaestro

> *a request to all.... 
> aarum ithile content ivide post cheyyaruthu.....*


Macha mobilil ninnu browse cheyuna njangalokke endu cheyana pinne??
contents oru pm aayi idan pattuo??

----------


## Samachayan

> Macha mobilil ninnu browse cheyuna njangalokke endu cheyana pinne??
> contents oru pm aayi idan pattuo??


PM ittolu........

----------


## UoB

> *a request to all.... 
> aarum ithile content ivide post cheyyaruthu.....*


manasilaayilla  :Nea:   :Nea:

----------


## swiss

thanx da..kettu kondirikkunnu...

----------


## KHILADI

:Thnku: ..............

----------


## Samachayan

> manasilaayilla


interview le kaaryangal ivide post cheyyaruthu ennu....  :Warnyellow:

----------


## swiss

> interview le kaaryangal ivide post cheyyaruthu ennu....


athu kondu enthanu udheshikkunnathu???

----------


## megamaestro

> PM ittolu........


Manushya athalla... Enik contents onnu pm idaamo enna chodichathu...  :Thinking:

----------


## UoB

> interview le kaaryangal ivide post cheyyaruthu ennu....


terrorist inae pedichano  :Mr. Green: ,avarkku video kaan patatha reethiyil aano set chythekunne  :Unsure:

----------


## Samachayan

> athu kondu enthanu udheshikkunnathu???


ivide content ittaal youtube views count kurayum.....

----------


## xyz

adippan.. nalla involvement undaayirunnu shajiyude bhagathu ninnu.. allathe dileepinte interview pole aayilla.. 

lakkoo..  :salut:

----------


## Samachayan

> Manushya athalla... Enik contents onnu pm idaamo enna chodichathu...



NJAANUM KETTILLA.... NJAANUM MOBILE....  :DJ:

----------


## Samachayan

> terrorist inae pedichano ,avarkku video kaan patatha reethiyil aano set chythekunne


alla... youtube hits kurayum

----------


## abcdmachan

*Kidilam interview......
Lakku anno kalakki.....
Idaykku shaji Lakku annane parayan sammathichillallo......
Pulli paronde irikkuvaaarunnnu......
Aa King and Commisioner news nairsab kazhinja divasam paranjaarunnu.....*
*Bahya idapedalukale kurichu paranjathum ishtapettu......*

----------


## megamaestro

> *Kidilam interview......
> Lakku anno kalakki.....
> Idaykku shaji Lakku annane parayan sammathichillallo......
> Pulli paronde irikkuvaaarunnnu......
> Aa King and Commisioner news nairsab kazhinja divasam paranjaarunnu.....*
> *Bahya idapedalukale kurichu paranjathum ishtapettu......*


Machaane contents onnu pm idaamo??

----------


## megamaestro

> NJAANUM KETTILLA.... NJAANUM MOBILE....


Nannai...... Ini aare soap idum....

----------


## UoB

> alla... youtube hits kurayum


 :Whistling:   :Taunt:   :Taunt:  appol pm vazhi content share chythal views kure yillae  :Fight1:   :Fight1:

----------


## AslaN

Adipoly interview ....shajiyude bhagethu ninu naloru involvement undayirunu....

----------


## Samachayan

> appol pm vazhi content share chythal views kure yillae


nammal alla... guests.....  :Gunsmilie:  :Gunsmilie:  :Gunsmilie:

----------


## UoB

> nammal all... guests.....


 :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:

----------


## katz

*adipoliyeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*

----------


## JIGSAW

_buffer cheyyan ittu... lakkorrji ninangalkku fk vaka pattum-valayum nalkanam ennu njan nirdeshikyunnnu!
_

----------


## BONJOUR

thanks....appam joseph alex and bharath chandran orumichulla padam confirmd aanu alle..

----------


## Saaradhi

thanks lakkooran and x boss........

ithu kidukki..............

 i heard full.............

 all are nice questions and nice answers.........


hats off................

shaji answered very energetically.... liked his style...............

----------


## Saaradhi

othiri interviews nu shesham aanu eniku ishtapedunne... thurannu parayaalo..

i expressed my views on last interviews..

but ithu... very good.. liked all ............

not specifying all.. but hats off lakkoo................ :salut: 

shaji  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Samachayan

:Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Tribes

Lakku Kalakki Shaji annan Nall sulabamai Thanne Answer cheytu Lakku *Naduvazhikal Padathinthe Sequal Pooja Nadathia* kaaryam chodikamairunille anway Thnx Da

----------


## Samachayan

> Lakku Kalakki Shaji annan Nall sulabamai Thanne Answer cheytu Lakku *Naduvazhikal Padathinthe Sequal Pooja Nadathia* kaaryam chodikamairunille anway Thnx Da



interview mainly abt Aug 15...  :Sneaky2:

----------


## maryland

*thanks Lakkooran and The X Boss....!*

----------


## kiroo

thnx lakku, karnan and x boss......

----------


## Evolution

thankssss...good work lakkooo

----------


## gtcdon

thanks lakkooran....

----------


## breakingviews

mammootyude prashnangale kurichonnum chodikkanille....atho chodichittu karyamonnum illathathu kondano

----------


## ALEXI

Thanks........Good Work. Appreciating your efforts.

----------


## Shankarannan

*Thanks Lakkooran, X boss and Karnan*

----------


## critic

Thanks Lakkoraan (one more superb interview), X Boss and Karnan

----------


## guru

ithrayum sahakaranthode samsarichitum budget chodichilla...

----------


## Samachayan

> ithrayum sahakaranthode samsarichitum budget chodichilla...


ellaam varum annaaa... Wait maaadu

----------


## KOBRA

> ithrayum sahakaranthode samsarichitum budget chodichilla...


*
seriyanu athu chodikkamayirnnu

* :Sick:

----------


## Aromal

thanks lakku and x boss

lakku

 interview kalakki ennu shivettante  sms vanno...

----------


## sha

thanks lakoorji& x boss.........

----------


## Sameer

> thanks lakku and x boss
> 
> lakku
> 
> *interview kalakki ennu shivettante sms vanno*...


  :rabbit: 

Thanks Lakku, X-boss and Karnan

----------


## MeoW

Thanks xboss, lako, karnu

----------


## Shivettan

adipoli interview....lakku anudinam kidu aayi varunnu....  :thumleft:

----------


## MeoW

Shaji enna director nu oralodu idapedandathu engane aanennu nannai ariyaam.. Good interview

----------


## Shivettan

> thanks lakku and x boss
> 
> lakku
> 
>  interview kalakki ennu shivettante  sms vanno...


achuthandanate interview edutha johny Lukas nu polum njan sms ayachilla...athra kidilolkidilam interview aanenkil matrame ente sms kittu...

----------


## rozzes

Thnx alll.....officil aanu blockd aanu....!

----------


## ClubAns

*Kelkkan pattiyilla..Ennalum Thanks..........

Arenkilum content PM ittal valiya upakaaram.........
*

----------


## megamaestro

> *Kelkkan pattiyilla..Ennalum Thanks..........
> 
> Arenkilum content PM ittal valiya upakaaram.........
> *


Ningal queueyil ninne pattu.... Njan raavile muthal contentinu vendi oodua....

----------


## MALABARI

> adipoli interview....lakku anudinam kidu aayi varunnu....


 njaan padipichu kodukkunanthu ethandu oruvidham lakkoo cheythu varunnu...

----------


## kiran

thanks karnan and the x boss

----------


## Brother

:Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good: 

kidilan questions ayirunnu..pakshe chilathil ninnallam shaji vazuthimarunnudu..
King 2 ne pattiyonnum pulli clear ayi parunnumilla. :Dry:

----------


## HighnesS

Thanks Lakkooran,X Boss and Karnan......

----------


## Warlord

Thanks Lakkooran,X Boss and Karnan......

----------


## Rambo

Kidu......Kidu......... Angane Shajikailasum forumkeralayil............. kidukidu.......... Thanks XBOSS macha... Thanks to lakhooraan....

----------


## abcdmachan

> thanks lakku and x boss
> 
> lakku
> 
> *interview kalakki ennu shivettante  sms vanno...*


*24 Miss call vannennu kettu..........*

----------


## mahvid123

thanks all..great........

----------


## nasrani

thanks all...........ithu vare kettilla

----------


## ALEXI

*Youtube Block Aayavarkkayi*........

Shaji Kailash to www.forumkeralam.com .mp3

----------


## guru

> kidilan questions ayirunnu..pakshe chilathil ninnallam shaji vazuthimarunnudu..
> King 2 ne pattiyonnum pulli clear ayi parunnumilla.


project nadakkumo illio enu 100% confirm aayilla..atha ee parayatahthu...

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

Thanks Karnan Lakkooran and XBOSS......  :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

King And Commissioner Question and answers  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Munaf ikka

thankz lakkoo, karnnan & x-boss..........

as usual lakko rocked............

ee driver knaappan lalettaneyum konde povu ennu thonnunnu........... ranjithinnu sesham de ippo shajiyum........

----------


## kasi6259

king and commisioner nadakan saaryatha theeere illa

----------


## Samachayan

welcome all.............

----------


## Rambo

> *youtube block aayavarkkayi*........
> 
> shaji kailash to www.forumkeralam.com .mp3


alexi you are great........... Puppuli............  Thanks da..... Thanks a lot............

----------


## Saathan

thankss xboss... lakku  :Rockon:

----------


## PokkiriRaja

Thanks X Boss  :Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha:

----------


## Reporter

ithu poottiyilleeeeeeee

----------


## Harikripa

Shaji Kailasinu vere panni onnum ille kure koora films eddukan....
pandathe pole NAARASIMHAM Polathe padam okke eduthude...

----------

